# Dannelly Reservoir/Roland Cooper state park



## Don2143 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thinking about taking the family to Roland Cooper State park (Dannelly ReservoirWilcox County Al.) for a extended weekend. Anybody been fishing there, or rented the cabins they have? We have never been, so im looking for info/opinions. Thanks


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

Haven't stayed there, but the fishing is good right now. Catching crappie, bass, and bream up shallow in the grass. You won't have to run far to be in good fishing.


----------



## Don2143 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've stayed there a few times. If a cabin is available, take it...hard to come by. You will have a launch right around the corner that puts you right on the river. The downside is that the town, most of it, will be closed by the time you come in off the river in the afternoon, so make sure you have food available and don't leave your stuff unattended in town....


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Don't leave anything in the back of your truck at the ramp either,the locals cruise the parking lot looking for stuff to steal.Follow the center of channel markers out to the river after launching,very narrow exit into the river,sometimes choked up with water hyacinth.GOOD FISHING UP RIVER IN THE MAJOR CREEKS.


----------



## Don2143 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the information. Im a little discouraged by the criminal activity, but good to know.


----------

